# Is she getting close



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

We are first timers, we got our girl "Bobby" on October 31. The couple we got her from told us she had been running with their buck for 3-4 months. (Not very bright of them to do IMO) This means she most likely was 3 months or so bred. It's now the end of December and she could go any day now. We noticed 2 days ago she started getting really lovey to a buckling she previously disliked openly. Last night her pellets were more barrel shaped and she has started rubbing on her kidding pen wall. This morning we noticed her sides have sunk in and her hips are very noticeable. But haven't noticed hr rubbing again. She isn't vocal she's actually quieter than usual. She's eating normal as well as drinking fine. No fever and her stool is back to normal today. Could she be getting close to kidding?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Can you get pics of her from behind? If you can get a good pic of her lady parts and her udder it would help. Also a pic showing her sides from the back helps. Any mucous discharge?


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

She has had very little discharge


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes here you go just took them


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

went out about an hour ago her right udder looks to be a little fuller. Ugh not knowing when exactly sh was bred is nerve racking.


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

I posted some pics


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just going off her teats I say you have a big wait on your hands. I'm not good on the 'pooch' part but I'm sure someone will come along and let you know 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ditto...I think you have a while. And YES!!! It is the Worst not knowing dates!!! (Ask me how I know) ha ha
Good luck and just watch her for changes in personality and actions. Walking away by herself..pawing and nesting...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How is Bobby? What is the last possible due date (150 days from the day you bought her)?

It is difficult to tell from the photos but it does look like she has "dropped" the babies and is hollowed out in front of her hips. You shouldn't have to wait more than 5 days from that! But her udder doesn't look ready at all...

The scratching and abnormal poop are a little bit concerning for lice and internal parasites. Do you have dewormer on hand to give when she kids? Kidding hormones make them very susceptible to parasites!

Good luck & welcome to the forum!


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

March 30th she has been wormed today I noticed that a pouch around her utters . The previous owner said she hasn't showed her usual signs of heat for about two month prior to me getting her.


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

I can get better pictures now that is a little brighter out side


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

Top two pics from today bottom two from 12/29/14


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd say you've got quite awhile, I'm going to say you'll have mid-March kids.


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

If that's the case she's going to be gigantic like a over sized beach ball with legs


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They'll get pretty big, mine look like they just ate 50 watermelons on a daily basis though, so you can't always go by their size


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Just wanted to give you an example of one of my non-pregnant goats to show you what I mean. These were taken about 3 months after she kidded. She's a tricky one to guess how many she'll have every year because she always has a big belly


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

Goodness I'm not sure if Bobby has ever kidded do all doe get a bag before having them?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Not all, some wait right up until the last minute to fill their udder, and others will start bagging up a month before, and others are everywhere in between. The doe above will have a good handfull, but won't be bagged up until she is in labor. 
The doe I posted was in milk though, so that's why she had an udder even though she wasn't pregnant. I was still milking her after I sold her kids.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Goodness Lit Bits! You got a healthy girl there! Lol


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

OK I just want to make sure I'm vigilant. She is dominate and only is nice to one of our miniature horses. They go everywhere together sleep together the horse even blocks a feed trough she favors from the other goats. Its cute


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

Can anyone test me where I can get the tubes to get blood to send off for testing?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You should be able to purchase some at any veterinary office (ask for "red top tubes") or order them from BioTracking lab.


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

OK Bobby is driving us nuts she is bleating alot by a lot I mean the last hour no contractions her tail head feels mushie. Noticed today she is really lovey dovey to me an my daughter and let's us touch her( usually she runs) I got a new pic today of lady part


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

First two November second two December


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

Today


----------

